# I found Puffers!!!



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Whitby BA had em... I'm stoked  got 2, they're acclimating atm. Also got a lil oto cat while I was there.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats youll enjoy them .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just one little Oto? They need friends, 5 - 6 of them.

Also, do you know how fresh the shipment is? If it just came in, there's a good chance your little guy may not survive long, as Otos are notoriously poor shippers.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Just one little Oto? They need friends, 5 - 6 of them.
> 
> Also, do you know how fresh the shipment is? If it just came in, there's a good chance your little guy may not survive long, as Otos are notoriously poor shippers.


Same goes for the puffers.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

nice! they sure are purty things, ain't they?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

﻿Whitby BA is where I got 3 of 4 of my DP's from. Fatten them up as they arrive in poor condition at the fish stores. I am a big fan of Oto cats as well. Both types of fish do well in planted tank.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

well, tough to put 5-6 otos in a 5gal. We'll see how he does, if he seems stressed I'll give him to someone with others.

Puffers have a pile of snails to snack on. once they come out i have bloodworms for them too.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

atclarkson said:


> well, tough to put 5-6 otos in a 5gal. We'll see how he does, if he seems stressed I'll give him to someone with others.
> 
> Puffers have a pile of snails to snack on. once they come out i have bloodworms for them too.


Snails are all you need. Blood worms are just good as a snack or filler not as a staple.

Congrats on the find


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm glad it worked out for you! Congrats, and I wish you good luck with your new additions. Both fish are quite characters, you are going to enjoy them.

Once they are settled in and well, remember to feed the oto some Zucchini.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

bah, wouldn't have bought bloodworms then.... free snails are good by me lol


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

gonna need more snails soon.... lmao apparently i will need em by the hundreds....


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

well, they made it overnight lol

the oto has been named 'bubbles' cuz he will chase down any bubbles in the aquarium he makes (rustling around in the gravel or that he somehow makes)

The puffs are hiding alot, but this morning seemed to be out a little more

They look at the shrimp, but havent taken a chomp outta one yet so thats good! *crosses fingers* lol


----------



## kwokers (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats on the find atclarkson! What type of shrimp do you have there in with them? I was thinking I really wanted to add a few cherry shrimp into the tank to mix it up a bit...but am not too sure how they'll fare with the puffers.

Forty snails should last you a week or two...they go through those things quick. I'm having serious doubts I can get my snail farm going before I have to sacrifice the 5 remaining snails...


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Cherries, I'm sure I'm gonna go home one day to a tank with no shrimp tho....

I'm gonna pick up a couple hundred in newmarket tonight I hope.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i bet they tear the cherries apart. i'd be pretty hesitant, but if they're alive, good job!


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

shrimps so far so good.... i can't find one of the mommas, but I'm sure she's just hiding. 


Bubbles (the oto cat) didn't make it tho. Found him layin on the bottom on his side just now. 



Puffers spend alot of time out of sight.... thinking of rescaping the tank to make it a little easier to watch without having to search for fish lol


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

should i be pulling the dead snails shells out of the tank?


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

atclarkson said:


> Puffers spend alot of time out of sight.... thinking of rescaping the tank to make it a little easier to watch without having to search for fish lol


those plants you got must really be doing well


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Give it time, watch them over a couple of weeks and I bet they will start coming out. They really like hiding and they blend in so well.. it is fun finding them.

Careful with giving them too much stuff at first while they settle in, that small of a tank and a spike will do some damage.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

FishyCracker's right. DPs are notoriously timid at first. they'll acclimate to their surroundings and become the most upfront, curious, and active freshwater fish you have. i swear when i sit at my desk the little buggers swim up and look me RIGHT in the eye. sideways, of course.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

oh, and don't worry about the shells. i doubt it'll have a big effect. i like to leave mine in because it makes the tiny tank look like some hideous death cave


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

_Green_ said:


> those plants you got must really be doing well


you're tellin me.... lol



FishyCracker said:


> Give it time, watch them over a couple of weeks and I bet they will start coming out. They really like hiding and they blend in so well.. it is fun finding them.
> 
> Careful with giving them too much stuff at first while they settle in, that small of a tank and a spike will do some damage.


too much stuff.... whadaya mean?



twoheadedfish said:


> FishyCracker's right. DPs are notoriously timid at first. they'll acclimate to their surroundings and become the most upfront, curious, and active freshwater fish you have. i swear when i sit at my desk the little buggers swim up and look me RIGHT in the eye. sideways, of course.


lol... ok i'll stop being so impatient 



twoheadedfish said:


> oh, and don't worry about the shells. i doubt it'll have a big effect. i like to leave mine in because it makes the tiny tank look like some hideous death cave


cool. thanks


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

It was a generalization, too much food, too many snails, modifying the tank too much while they settle in, too many shrimp etc. It's a lot of stuff that adds up in a 5 gal. Let them get adjusted for a week or two and then you will probably see their character and be hooked for life. lol



atclarkson said:


> you're tellin me.... lol
> 
> too much stuff.... whadaya mean?
> 
> ...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> oh, and don't worry about the shells. i doubt it'll have a big effect. i like to leave mine in because it makes the tiny tank look like some hideous death cave


was wondering the same thing with the snail shells in my tank. My loaches must be well fed, cause I can't find a living snail in mine. They even took out the big ones.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I love seeing all the empty shells LOL It means there is some happy fish in the tank. 

The coolest fish to wathch eat snails are convict cichlids. They are pro's.

If you have live shrimp to feed them that is awesome. They will love it and it is good for them.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't know for sure but I wouldn't be surprised if they ate them in their natural enviornment. You can't beat that.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

atclarkson said:


> Cherries, I'm sure I'm gonna go home one day to a tank with no shrimp tho....
> 
> I'm gonna pick up a couple hundred in newmarket tonight I hope.


They also eat ghost shrimp. When I had dwarf puffers, they coexisted with the shrimp quite well, until we went away for the weekend (i.e. no bloodworms or snails for two days). Upon return, the shrimp population had been halved.

A separate tank for snails is probably in order. One thing I noticed with ramshorn snails is that they won't venture into the open or go up the sides of the glass at night like they normally do if a snail has been injured in the tank. I think the injured snails must give off some sort of smell that bothers the other snails and causes them to hide. So you can have a tank full of snails, drop a puffer in, and, in no time, the puffer will be so fat it can hardly move and the remaining snails will all be in hiding. The snails are not bothered by the puffer smell, though. I know this because you can put a snail into a tank after a water change but before other snails have been eaten, and the snail will cruise around oblivious to the puffer. But then, if that snail gets eaten, any subsequent snails you put in will hide as soon as they can.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Ilike the shrimp in there cuz they keep things clean... so hopefully they dont get eaten lol

snail supply is getting low.... hopefully the babies grow quick!


----------

